# Photoshop Dungeon Map Tutorial?



## fredramsey (Dec 8, 2004)

Anyone know of a Photoshop (or Paint Shop Pro) tutorial specifically for creating dungeon maps like the cool ones WOTC makes?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CarlZog (Dec 8, 2004)

fredramsey said:
			
		

> Anyone know of a Photoshop (or Paint Shop Pro) tutorial specifically for creating dungeon maps like the cool ones WOTC makes?



I could sure use something like this too, though I've never seen it. Maybe one of the board's photoshop geeks needs a project. 

Carl

P.S. Fred, on a side note, I saw in your sig you refer to Wells' wargame. His rules were actually titled "Little Wars", not "Little Armies".

The subtitle was, "A Game for Boys From Twelve Years of Age to One Hundred and Fifty and for That More Intelligent Sort of Girl Who Likes Boys' Games and Books"

Unlike Diaglo's precious OD&D, copies of the Little Wars text are widely available free online -- copyrights having long since expired. It makes for great reading.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Dec 9, 2004)

Here is one.
http://www.zompist.com/howto2.htm

This site has some tutorials at the bottom.
http://www.shadedrelief.com/

Here is one geared for RPGs.
http://evildm.datavortex.net/diymaps.htm

However, this is the best tutorial IMO.
http://www.brodt.dk/peter/maps.html

I just happened to be looking up the same thing myself.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Dec 9, 2004)

I spoke a little too soon - this is the best tutorial.

http://www.santharia.com/workshop/maps_1.htm


----------



## pogre (Dec 9, 2004)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> I spoke a little too soon - this is the best tutorial.
> 
> http://www.santharia.com/workshop/maps_1.htm




That's a great find! I cannot wait to give it a try!


----------



## GentleGiant (Dec 9, 2004)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> I spoke a little too soon - this is the best tutorial.
> 
> http://www.santharia.com/workshop/maps_1.htm



Wohoo! I've also found Peter's site to be one of the best sources before I saw this one.
Thanks a bunch Eosin!


----------



## Zulithe (Dec 10, 2004)

http://www.santharia.com/workshop/maps_1.htm is useful beyond my wildest expectations!!

 Check out some of the other Photoshop tutorials at that site too. Just browse around inside this directory: http://www.santharia.com/workshop/


----------

